# Miralax/Dulcolax Prep - new one to know, the best!



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I post on the IBD board (Crohnï¿½s) and have lifted some of my post for you because I thought you might all like to know what a huge difference the Miralax/Dulcolax prep for my colonoscopy made to me. It tasted good, and was gentle.Not sure this is the right place to post for many to see it, but it was such a good experience (after Fleet and NuteLY) that I would like as many as possible to know about it too. Here goes... I got one bottle of Miralax 255 grams, and took no note of what it said on the bottle because the pharmacy obviously wasnï¿½t aware of this for a prep. I just followed my written instructions from my GI, who said heï¿½s not recommending any other prep at this time.I also got Dulcolax Tablets, OTC, at the pharmacy.My colonoscopy was scheduled for 8 am last Wednesday. If you want the whole shebang in almost excrutiating detail, just read on, because I can highly recommend this Prep and there doesnï¿½t seem to be much about it on the Internet. ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ --------------------------------------------------Well, it's 7.40 pm, the day night before, and my bm is clear yellow already.There may be more to come because I took 2 Dulcolax at 7 pm, but ......it was pretty good. Well, so far. Who knows if the Dulcolax still has to kick in but I don't think there's much there.I have eaten very lightly since Saturday - my prep day is Tuesday, now, as I write. Who thought I'd be writing tonight?! And so early.Last night, Monday, I had half an avacado and some boiled chicken from the home-made chicken soup (but no soup, was saving that for a treat for today, my liquid day.) Also, had a little lettuce salad, not much, oil/vinegar drssing, a few potato chips (a treat) and a red plum I probably shouldn't have eaten when I think of it now.This morning for breakfast, another treat, I had two slices of French toast and some tea. I seldom have that. But thought I deserved it. I had a late breakfast! 9'ish.Lunch was the chicken soup, and some lemon jello.Then, later, I had some peach jello. Then some more. And a cup of tea with some sugar crystals because I started feeling faint/light-headed (hypoglacemia) at about 4 pm. Munched a few more sugar crystals after.Since I had to start my prep with Miralax at 5 pm, I had my dinner at 4.30 - more chicken soup, mix of peach and orange jellos. 5.00 pm started with the Miralax. Which I had in the fridge. Just with bottled water (although I could have had it with sodas or apple juice, or grape...or coffee!) I sucked on a lemon hard boiled candy after each glass. Not that I really needed it.Miralax tasted fine, a very very very slight taste, but nothing much. Wow!!!!!I had 8 oz glasses every 15 mins, until I finished the 64 ozs at 6.45. First bowel movement was nothing much, at 6.05, one whole hour and 5 mins after starting. A bit more at 6.20. I was a watery brown at 6.43. There may have been a few inbetween but very gentle. 7 pm took the 2 Dulcolax. 7.20 another watery bowel movement, almost yellow. Clear yellow at 7.40! It's now 7.55 nothing since.My hemmie is behaving itself. With each bowel movement, I pat gently with Kleenex, then swipe with a Tuck's. Oh, I put Prep H where my last hemmie was before I started.Well, so far, I can highly recommend Miralax.Like night and day to the other preps I have had. But, note, I do think I helped by eating so lightly since Saturday. And not taking my multi-vit, which has Vit E in it, and iron.Will report in tomorrow after the 'scope. -------------------------------------------------ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ It's now 9 pm. Had a few more clear bm's. 8.30, 8.45, 8.50, 8.55. Drank 2 cups of weak Chinese green tea at arund 8.15 and another around 8.40.Sucked on a lemon hard candy at 8.50.Now concerned I can go until tomorrow morning because that's a long way to go from beginning of prep (at 5 pm) - last 'scope prep started at 7 pm.But I have that early appointment, got to get there at 7.45 am, so will ask for an IV as soon as I get in if I have problems. Meanwhile, I guess I can suck on the hard candies for my needed sugar.This has been wonderful so far. Feel good, didn't have that after-the-d-awful-feeling at all.Bit bored. Can't talk to Mr. O about bm's or anything unromantic. He's too romantic!O--------------------------------------------------Well, it's over. Phew. Good experience. The Miralax was excellent, the best by far. See above. I asked for stronger than Demerol and got that...felt nothing much, slept beautifully when I got home. Feel good, as if nothing happened.Only problem, and it was such a good experience, it was minor - although my bm was clear at 7.45 pm and I went on with them every 20-40 mins to 11.55 pm, then had to wake up at 2.10 am, again at 5.20 am and again at 6.30 am, 15 minutes before my alarm. In other words, I probably didn't need to drink the whole 64 ozs because I hadn't eaten much before. Which worked wonders.Walked home.After Miralax, I'd never ever go back to Fleet or NutLey. A breeze.Oï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ --------------------------------------------------Just reporting in - my bm the next day was very little, but OK. My bm today, the 2nd day after the 'scope was just perfect!And I lost some 2/3 lbs. Let's hope I can keep it off!O ------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------------------------------------From: New York, USA | Registered: Jun 2002 ï¿½|ï¿½ IP: Loggedï¿½|ï¿½ BQ Senior Member Member # 2901 posted ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ------------------------------------------------------------------------Opp, Thanks for posting this and in such detail. I know it may seem like too much detail to some, but I really thing all of it is info most would like to have when it is scope time.Thanks again and glad it went so well for you.BQPS Hey Opp, maybe you could post this also on the Diagnostic Tests Forum? --------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I had my colonoscopy today and used the Miralax/Dulcolax prep after watching my mom choke down the Fleet phososoda stuff and almost vomiting.The good thing is, that it tastes like NOTHING. At all. My doctor had me mix it with two 32 oz bottles of Gatorade Ice, and that's all it tasted like. The only problem was that it was quite a bit to drink. It was a pitcher full and it took me two hours to get it down (doing an 8 oz glass every 10 minutes)After awhile I felt pretty nauseous because of all the fluid in my body and no food, and at 10:30 I did end up vomiting, only from all the water I had in my stomach.But for those of you who are concerned about taste, this is definitely the way to go. BUT, it takes a bit longer and is so much more to drink.I was also still going some this morning at the hospital, although it was clear bile and the nurse said that was okay.Hope my post helped some


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Pleased you had basically the same good experience I did with Miralax/Ducolax prep.Interesting so few doctors know about it!!I am not used to drinking much water (I don't drink enough) so I was concerned about drinking all that but I was fine, nothing, but I did go on going to the toilet, even in the morning, but I was clear as early as 7.30 pm when I had started my prep at 5 pm.I wonder if one could drink less if one has eaten less for the previous 3 days, as I had.Going to ask my GI before I have another one.Because it seems I needn't have drunk so much!!But I had no way of knowing that because I had no reaction for a while, until after I had drunk what had to be drunk, in fact.If one could drink less, then one could finish earlier and go to the toilet less. Now that sounds even better...Perhaps you could ask your doctor too before another one.O


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My prep is 2 bottles of the 1 and 1/2 oz. of Fleet Physpho soda , but this is for a Barium Enema.I hope I am not still on the potty when I need to go in for my test the morning of July 1st.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I realize this is an old post, but i was just given mirolax as my prep for my test coming up on Monday...superbowl sunday, i'll really be enjoying THIS year...anyway..was so relieved to find this post because i had posted yesterday questions regarding this exact form of prep. however, you mention that it has NO taste and so did my GI, however, on some sites, i've read it's salty.....i can't bear a salty drink...used the golytely once and the phospha soda (fleet) 3 years ago and it's almost unbearable.....IS this really TASTELESS? I don't want to get my hopes up and realize it's not.how did your prep come? mine is in a plastic bottle that i guess i just pour in the gatorade (ICE flavor is preferable?)? How do i know that the whole jar gets poured in?


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm supposed to drink Miralax to help "unstop" me, but one glass a day doesn't work. How many should I drink? Two or three? Any suggestions? Quite frankly, I'd like to pound the whole thing down and get 'er over with - I'm unemployed at the moment so not important places to go except the gym, and I can work around that - I'm thinking of cutting back on real food, maybe just liquids, until I get "cleaned out" and then gradually introduce real food. I'd love to hear suggestions. I'm running out of ideas!!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

well....my colonscopy prep is using this as you know....the mirlax bottle was dumpted into a 64oz bottle of gatorade...i'm to drink one glass every 30 minutes....8oz per session....just downed my first drink and it's very sweet.....blah! i'm not a fan of gatorade...just hope i can keep 7 more glasses down! that would be awful to go trhu this and not be able to have the test tomorrow. i'm also using one tablet of ducolax at the beginning of the drink and then when i'm all done, i take another one.....


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't like Gatorade either. Have you tried mixing it into several cups of coffee or tea? That works for me. I do understand that maybe it's easier to just mix it all up in one big vat of liquid, though!!


----------

